# An unnecessarily long introduction to an INFP 4w5



## Angebear (Jan 17, 2014)

Woohoo! Stick around this is a great community and I think all of us INFP's here find great comfort and belonging here. :kitteh:


----------



## Black Lotus (Aug 5, 2014)

WindinyourSoul said:


> Hey @Black Lotus, I'm an INFP 4w5 newbie as well! Nice to meet chu.



You're also the same age as me, I wonder what those odds are? Ha nice to meet you too.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

INFP 4w5 males, ain't nothing. :frustrating:

I'd drop you in one hit.

jk, welcome bro! roud:

ISFP 4w3's FTW!


----------



## LegendaryBoobs (Sep 1, 2010)

Welcome 

I, too, am an INFP with a 4w5 and as I lie in my bed on my computer, i'm between happy and somber and idk why.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Welcome to Percy =)


----------



## ROUNDEMUP (Dec 6, 2014)

INFPs are cool. I am one.


----------



## Demoiselle Dys (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome to PerC, @Black Lotus. May you enjoy your time here


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

*Welcome 
fellow
INFP
4w5.*


----------



## Elbell (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome! :happy:


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello, and wow. You seemed to have gone through a similar problem to me in the first year of high school. My case was that I reacted out impulsively out of emotion was brought down by deceit when I was accused of insulting the dominant religion of the school and had to change schools for my own safety. My social awkwardness as you call it/being myself caused me to be targeted by people with malevolent intent which was why I "walled" myself in. Was paranoid for a period of time as a result and observed people's behaviour to learn from it.


----------



## iconoclasmos (Dec 7, 2014)

I just did my introduction (INFP, F) and the experiences you described sound similar to the ones I had when I was younger. I could find plenty of nice people to hang around but none of them seemed to really understand me. As an adult I have been fortunate enough to meet a few people who are similar of temperament. Having waited so long to find them made it all the more awesome when I did!


----------



## Black Lotus (Aug 5, 2014)

iconoclasmos said:


> As an adult I have been fortunate enough to meet a few people who are similar of temperament.


I'm glad you found decent people as well, the friends I have now I wouldn't trade for anything. They've shown to me the importance of being more understanding of others. Now, I have more patience with strangers and want to meet more people. I dig deep when talking to someone new because I know now that a lot of great people don't show their qualities from the get-go. 

I'm terrible with first impressions, even the second... or the third (not saying that I'm great ha). And often I'm written off by people, which is disappointing because I'm willing to get to know them before I give up on them. Shame some people can't handle a few moment's of silence without being bored shitless. C'est la guère.


----------

